# Jewel Black Raspberry plants - bare root



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone, well time to start selling my plants. We are starting to thaw here. I am going to offer my raspberry plants first as they are in the place that is easiest to dig! LOL

I am taking orders now for 1 to 2 year old bare roots of my Jewel Black raspberries. Last year I got so many raspberries from these I was able to put lots in the freezer for winter! They were big, juicy and great tasting. I love to go out and just stand and eat them, but I always look forward to that first black raspberry cobbler of the year. That was something I always looked forward to as a kid that and bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches. YUM!

Anyway, I'll be offering these at $3.50 a root or $15 for 5 of them. They will vary a bit in length, but will be great and some may put on a few berries this year, although most likely they will be ready for next year with a bang! They love rabbit tea and rabbit manure!

PM me with your orders or questions and I'll respond back as quickly as I can. I will be having some horseradish a little later on when that ground thaws, as well as (hopefully) some crimson red rhubarb (crowns) too. The horseradish will be priced (bare root) at $2.50 each or $10 for 5 and the rhubarb will be $6 a root, straight across the board.

You can put in orders for any of these, and then I will let you know when they are ready for shipping and we can go from there.

Thanks everyone!

Valorie


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I sure wish I could have some. They are not hardy this far north. (northern mn)


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm sorry. Maybe you will need to just come down and pick some fresh raspberries when the time comes? Makes for a great trip! LOL


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Dunroven, that would be fun! 

This is a really good price for a great raspberry! I have some friends who have them and they are just flat wonderful. Good luck on your sale!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks! I just love the fresh raspberry cobblers with homemade ice cream and then pancakes or toast with raspberry jam. You know we don't have a toaster, but my mom used to make toast in a skillet, just butter the bread on both sides like you were going to make a grilled cheese sandwich and when it was good and toasted on both sides, then spread a little more butter while it is hot and then the raspberry jam! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm putting this back up in case someone still wants some. I am digging tomorrow and sending out on Thursday. They should be to everyone's homes by Saturday or Monday at the latest, and then I will hold off on shipping anymore until next week so they won't have to sit so long in transit, although I think they will be just fine. The roots will be in plastic with wet paper towels to keep them moistened until they arrive.

Oh, and I am withdrawing the offers on the rhubarb. Something happened to my rhubarb, and I'm going to have to start over this year, so there will be (hopefully) plenty of it next year!

Thanks everyone!

Valorie


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

What is the cost of shipping for 5 black raspberry plants to zip code 52040?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

They all fit in the small priority shipping box. The tops aren't huge, but the roots are the most important part. So they will fit in there. The cost for shipping is $5.80. PM me if you are interested.

Thanks!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I still have several raspberry roots for sale! If anyone is interested, it is $3.50 each or 5 for !5.00 plus shipping of $5.80. I am able to put 10 roots in the box for $5.80 shipping. The tops of these plants do not look like much, but the root is where the action is and they are sent wrapped in moist paper towels in a plastic bag and arrive to you within 2 to 3 days, depending on your location. Let me know if you are interested!

Valorie


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

All sales are done and over with for dunroven farms. Thank you. Never again.


----------

